# Inkjet photo "postcard" paper?



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2012)

Having had fun printing out pictures onto 4x6 paper that I got for a quid from Sainsbury's (40 sheets, bargain) I experimented with sending them as postcards - only, they don't work very well. For a start the paper is not very thick at 180gsm, and also, it is quite poor quality on the non-glossy side so you can only write on it with a biro or pencil at best. I mean, it works, they get delivered, but I was looking for something a bit more durable and satisfying. Any suggestions? Has to work with an inkjet, doesn't have to work in any bulk (this is just for me printing out the odd picture and sending it to people, not as part of a marketing campaign).


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 17, 2012)

You need to get about 280gsm card to have the feel and weight of a normal postcard -  photopaperdirect.com usually has offers at about £5.50 for 100 sheets. I've found that this weight works OK with printers that have a straight-through paper path. You might not be so lucky if your printer has a curved feed. Not sure if they have a matte back that's good for writing on.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 17, 2012)

It's a fairly standard domestic inkjet with a curved feed... but I suspect slightly curly results are always going to be unavoidable. I can always flatten them inside a book or something if need be.


----------



## abe11825 (Mar 17, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's a fairly standard domestic inkjet with a curved feed... but I suspect slightly curly results are always going to be unavoidable. I can always flatten them inside a book or something if need be.


 
I think that's the problem with most inkjets (or printers in general) - that there are more curved feed styles than there are straight fed. It'd be completely different if there were more a demand for proper / good printers (in this case - for printing post cards, ecc), but since everything is going digital, we've become a sign of the times


----------

